# This one is for Trevor and Cédrik... MUTANT!



## tarcan (May 22, 2007)

Trevor, you will be very jalous as I have found another mutant in one of my incubators!!!

This time it is a C. cyaneopubescens.

I do not know if it is because Cédrik was at my place this week end, but I have a similar case he had with his P. murinus with a fused abdomen.

So far it looks very simetrical while Cédrik's has more of a lump on the side. There seems to be only one abdomen, with two sets of spinerets. Will be interesting to see at it's next molt, specially with the patterned abdomen.

I will post pictures when it gets at 2nd instar.

Take care

Martin


----------



## Natemass (May 22, 2007)

well i can only hope for something awesome like that in my hammock of Avics


----------



## P. Novak (May 22, 2007)

Awesome Martin! It would be awesome to see it as an adult! Let's hope it makes it!


----------



## syndicate (May 22, 2007)

wow good find!will def be interesting to see how this sling develops.u could breed a strain of gbb that webs even more than usual haha!


----------



## The Red Queen (May 22, 2007)

syndicate said:


> u could breed a strain of gbb that webs even more than usual haha!


Webs MORE!?  Is that even possible?:?


----------



## Alice (May 23, 2007)

hm, it's not very much deformed, so chances are it can molt and survive. keep us posted on this sling!


----------



## Scorpendra (May 23, 2007)

you should think about selling its webs as clothing when it gets bigger


----------



## lunixweb (May 23, 2007)

Very interesting, I hope to see more pictures when the T grows


----------



## YouLosePayUp (May 23, 2007)

There's gotta be something in the water, or it's cause the crickets are French or something lol  

The closest thing I had to a Mutant was one of my B. albo slings had 7 legs, affectionately known as 7 of 900, but when it molted it got the 8th leg back.


----------



## Doezsha (May 23, 2007)

thats wild


----------



## Tescos (May 23, 2007)

I must admit that is minters. you don't live near a nuke power plant do you or feed your spiders microwaved crix?

all the best
Chris


----------



## tarcan (May 23, 2007)

Tescos said:


> I must admit that is minters. you don't live near a nuke power plant do you or feed your spiders microwaved crix?
> 
> all the best
> Chris


Chris,

Watch out, remember we brought you maple syrup last year and that is what we gotload our crikets with!

Take care

Martin


----------



## AlainL (May 23, 2007)

I do not know if it is because Cédrik was at my place this week end, but I have a similar case he had with his P. murinus with a fused abdomen.



[/QUOTE]
Salut Martin!

Ya, I think Cedrik P.murinus was carrying a contagious disease 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## tarcan (Jun 1, 2007)

Here are some new pictures of that specimen, molted into 2nd instar a few days ago.

The abdomen has splitted a little bit.

Martin


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Martin,

Very interesting.

I knew it would probably split as my specimen abdomen did'nt splitted as well before spiderling stade, so we can see yours splitted faster then mine. Jesus that was hard to say sry for my Fannntastic english...  













It will be interesting to see the book lung location on your specimen


















I am pretty sure it molted lately as I did'nt see it for a while now, 

Thx for sharing Martin, its quite funny as we're talking about how weird it was  like 2 week's ago ? lol. 

Is a specimen from the container containing some Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens nymph ? I probably have magic hands, this is a message for the girl reading this post


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 23, 2007)

Another successfull molt


----------



## JohnxII (Jun 25, 2007)

Now this is something... I wonder if there will be eventually a T with extra legs...

I'm intrigued, do the 2 sets of spinerets function properly? Even when they do... when the spider produces silk, what happens? Both sides being utilized the same time? Or what? :?


----------



## tarcan (Jun 30, 2007)

John,

I hatched a N. chromatus with 9 legs in the past, unfortunatly they are so small, it went pass my radar, I sold it and it is the client who told me. If I remember right, after a few molts the extra leg was gone.

A few more pictures of the C. cyaneopubescens and there was another mutant in the eggsac, less impressive, but still interesting. This one has an "eye" on the side of the abdomen.

While I am at it, I also put a picture of one of the C. elegans, the one with the reduced patch and the last set of stripes "touching" each other.

Take care

Martin


----------



## supsativa (Jun 30, 2007)

do you think all these mutations are because of possible inbreeding? or just badluck?


----------

